# ISO Best way to cook beets. Honestly!



## pot clanger (Nov 15, 2009)

I am obviously thinking too hard here, but I am curious:  there are a dozen different ways to cook beets - some say cut the tops off, some say leave them on; some say peel, some say don't; some say bake for 2 hours at 375, or 45 minutes at 425; some say leave an inch of water in the pan and cover with foil while cooking in oven, some say steam, others boil...  Is there any good reasoning or superior results for any of the afore-mentioned methods?  Or is this like ten thousand ways to make pancakes?

Thanking you in advance for the enlightenment - I am earnestly trying to get a much-needed vacation very, very SOON...

pot clanger


----------



## LLCEC (Nov 15, 2009)

I give them a quick "haircut, skin 'em" and simmer [195f.] them in sugar, vinegar, and water until done. Serve on a bed of spinach with a small nest of shredded, marinated carrots in the middle...sprinkle with crispy bacon chiffonade.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2009)

I roast them wrapped in foil. 350 for 1hr (depending on size) when a knife easily goes in they are done.  top and peel them, slice and serve with a gentle sprinkle of dill weed and fresh orange juice for a wonderful fresh flavor.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 16, 2009)

I like them better roasted, or sliced and fried like potato chips, or pickled.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 16, 2009)

I also roast them with the root and 1" of top still on so they don't bleed; then peel, slice and enjoy.  Pickled beets are especially good especially if you don't like the normal earthy taste of beets.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know, to me they always taste the same. No matter how I prepare them, yuk.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 16, 2009)

You can give all your beets to me then.   I even love them raw sliced in to salads.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

actually raw they are not so bad. I do eat them, don't take me wrong, russian without the beets - impossible.


----------



## recipedirect (Nov 24, 2009)

*Make a Beet Salad*


12 bunches beets, tops removed
1/2 cup olive oil, divided
1 naval orange (zest orange, cut the orange pith into sections.
1/2 cup toasted walnuts
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup crumbled feta



Preheat oven to 400F. Place the beets whole in a square roasting pan and drizzle with half of the olive oil. Coat each beet evenly. (give the pan a little shake to help coat) Cover with foil and roast about an hour or until a fork penetrates the beets easily.
Cool beets. Remove the skin by rubbing the beets with a paper towel.
Cut the beets into sections. Add the orange zest (all of it)walnuts, remaining olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss gently. Place in a serving dish and top with feta and orange sections


----------



## jkgourmet (Nov 25, 2009)

I love beets - but what do you do to stop your fingers from turning purple when you peel them?  (don't say "wear gloves".  I just can't get used to them.)


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 25, 2009)

I just wash my hands... The stain doesn't seem to linger very long. I use a "gardener's soap" that has cornmeal embedded in one side.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 25, 2009)

If you don't like gloves I would just have someone else do it to keep your own hands clean.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 25, 2009)

roasted baby beets are also really good as a side with pasta and marinara!


----------



## artsense (Nov 25, 2009)

*the beet thing*

I slowly steam them in a minimal amount of filtered water after washing them *thoroughly*... when I take them out, thinking that maybe they are cooked through, I hold them under cold running water to slip the skins off... that is if I don't want the skins... at this point, I like eating them at their pristine best; however,  one may discover that they are just right to take to the next level... whatever that may be... additionally, I reduce the steaming water to beet elixir so slowly you'd fall asleep waiting for it... it's concentrated, and naturally sweet... yum.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Feb 15, 2010)

I cook my root vegetables in a pressure cooker because I'm not made of spare time and I prefer my veggies steamed, rather than boiled.

1/4 inch slices will do up in 4 minutes, really big chunks or whole in 20-25 min if you have a 15 psi cooker, add 25 percent time if you have a 12 psi cooker, don't buy a lesser cooker.

I got my 5.5 liter for 25 bucks on sale from Canadian Tire, and my only wish was that I wish I bought two.


----------



## Cynthia B (Oct 9, 2010)

Preheat to 400.  I wash the beets thoroughly and then cut each end off so it's clean and flat.  Dry the beets, wrap tightly in foil, and then put on a baking sheet.  Cooking time depends on the size.  I find a medium beet takes 30-40 minutes.  Once a fork can pierce the beet without too much resistance I take them out.  In terms of removing the skin, as soon as the beets are cool enough to handle I take a paper towel and hold the beet in one hand.  Using another paper towel in the other hand I can just peel the skin away.  It should come right of and your fingers won't be purple.  Recipe idea - homemade balsamic vinaigrette, butter lettuce, purple basil, goat cheese and beets.  Ate this last night - yum!!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2010)

jkgourmet said:


> I love beets - but what do you do to stop your fingers from turning purple when you peel them?  (don't say "wear gloves".  I just can't get used to them.)



I let them turn purple. Then I get out the white vinegar, the one for cleaning, that I keep under the sink. The vinegar takes care of the purple on my hands, the counter top, the cutting board, etc.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2010)

The Danish theory on cooking beets is to make sure that you do not cut off the top or tail In fact, you leave about an inch of stem. That way all your good beet juice with all of its anti-oxidants doesn't leak into the water. It's less important when you bake them - less leakage. When they are done, plunge them in cold water until they are cool enough to handle. Then you can easily rub the skin off.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 19, 2010)

and use paper towels to help rub the skins off.


----------



## drfugawe (Oct 20, 2010)

I never appreciated beets until I began growing them in my garden - each spring, I dream of the day when I can thin out my new growing baby beets - the thumb size roots get served drizzled with seasoned rice wine vinegar, and the greens are great salad fare, or quickly sauteed with butter.  The more mature the beets get, the more "earthy" the taste - the first are always the best!

Damn!  Winter's not even here yet, and I'm longing for spring.


----------

